# Class A Climax Building Log, Part Deux, Vertical Boiler this time



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to finish a long languishing project. 

This started as a Forney, with an LGB Porter drive and boiler mounted to a modified HLW gondola, a HLW archbar rear truck and the round tank shown, but it never ran right, so I added 2 Aristo railbus bricks (same as centercab, but with different sideframes) and built a new marine engine mockup for it with the idea to build another Class A but I didnt want to just repeat the last Climax so I lost interest and it lingoured. I then tried to build it out as a Centercab electric locomotive, it looked promising but the HLW freightcar frame never looked right, I may return to that one with a new cutom chassis, but back to the topic. So it remained until I looked at an oler issue of the Gazette at a Vertical Boiler Class A and I realized I was only missing the boiler, so a quick trip to OSH for a 3" dia PVC connector and a fortunate find in the Trackside Details bin at the LHS: 










Hey this might work! 

So heres the work to date:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Extended the roof framing back towards the tank last night, attached the top of the boiler, added the smoke stack, and added the railing at the tank end, screwed down all the pieces, and have begun building the roof, thats going to be tricky as it needs to be removable, you see, the truck mounting screws are under the two tanks, so the whole shibang needs to be capable of dissassembly so I can change out the trucks if needed. Still have lots of details to add like the boiler controls, plumbing, and of coarse, a wood pile! 

This one I think will be straight black (no silver, ya happy Chris  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmmm looking like my work space! Mule is on hold till I get some parts. 
Keep it up! 
Toad


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

progress pics 










Roof framing extended 










Roof added tank end 










boiler end 










Engine cab interior and tank 










Marine engine one side 










The other side


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic so far. I like the idea of the upright. Ask a question, where did you get the pattern for the marine engine? 

George from northern Indiana


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

www.gearedsteam.com has a nice picture of one, I also have tome book "The Climax Locomotive" from Thompson,Dunn and Hauff, it has several pics and a couple of plans.


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

That is looking sweet, Vic. Awesome work as usual. What are you using for rivets? 






It's nice to get some replies, isn't it??? I wish I was so lucky.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The tank is older so it uses small brad nails thru drilled holes, but the boiler uses styrene strips with embosssed rivits. If I did the tank today I would wrap embossed styrene around it , much less labor intensive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Posted By GearDrivenSteam on 08/22/2008 9:03 AM


It's nice to get some replies, isn't it??? I wish I was so lucky. " border=0>



What you been posting?


And Vic, how you make the rivit strips? What size plastic striping?


Toad


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

I posted my latest critter and made a few replies a LONG time ago. I think it's all on the 2nd or 3rd page now. I realize I'm a nobody, though. So it's ok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Naw, your not a nobody....just people don't know you yet. You know me if I can not get a answer or what ever you know what happens. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
Toad


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah well....enough of the highjack.....great job, Vic! I wanna see more. I've been wantin a large scale climax. This might push me over the edge. LOL


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, 

I happen to remember the critter pixes you posted--I was studying the last one the other evening, wondering if I'd ever finish the house enough to start on it. 

Am fiddling with a piece of fan rake tine to see what kind of driver spring might be made of it, as opposed to coils & boxing. Thought I might 'Sproing' a chassis and run it on a piece of purposely warped track to see if it's worthwhile. It was on this project that I discovered B'mann isn't particularly watchful about gauging the wheels of a Bug Hauler. 

Les W.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Les on 08/22/2008 3:29 PM
Am fiddling with a piece of fan rake tine to see what kind of driver spring might be made of it, as opposed to coils & boxing. Thought I might 'Sproing' a chassis and run it on a piece of purposely warped track to see if it's worthwhile. 
Les W.




Les, 

Not to hijack this thread, but here's a link you might find interesting. The principles of model locomotive suspension 

It deals with 4mm models, but I see no reason why the principles cannot be applied equally well to a larger scale. 

Interesting idea, using a leaf rake tine for a spring. Any idea what it's made out of?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ready to paint[]


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW! That's looking great, Vic. Can't wait to see the pics of her first steaming. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted and (shock) weathered! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif well, weathering started /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 
















...even got a pooch glued on the end deck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet..... 
Ole Toad


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet, Vic.


----------

